

Help Uganda children and make Vim better at the same time - paraseba
http://www.vim.org/sponsor/index.php

======
selectnull
I have been using Vim for almost a year now, and I've thought about donating
before. Thank you for reminding me. I will continue to use Vim, and I will
continue to donate.

------
menoyou
how can i help vim without helping ugandans?

~~~
selectnull
It's awesome you want to help development of the this magnificent text editor:
you can help in two ways I can think on top of my mind, if you browse the
www.vim.org site, I'm sure you will find more ways.

1\. it's open source project: donate your development time, write
documentation, develop useful scripts, anything you can really... 2\. you
still can donate money, regardless of helping the children in Uganda, because
"donations increase Bram's motivation to keep working on Vim". That's a good
cause, wouldn't you agree?

------
gcb
How long its this charity going on? I remember that message in vim for a long
time (never made me donate because of it btw. I donated to thank Bram, he did
what he want with it.)

My point being that any poor condition that needs external help, and last so
long, is most probable being maintained by some other factor irrelevant for
the charity results, or being helped in any way by the charity ...or maybe
it's just an honest huge mess that indeed that a lot of time.

any word if the money goes to the pockets of the pharma industry, which is the
main place to blame for high aids treatment prices?

Most countries ignore some medical patents when they can prove excessive
profits, but said country must have means of producing it themselves.

~~~
gcb
Better link for a news site: <http://iccf-holland.org/news.html>

------
rick_2047
This video sums up (in a beautiful way), what I would like to say about such
initiatives.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpAMbpQ8J7g>

